# Mini is Pensylvania



## Danielle_E. (Oct 26, 2005)

I am a member of trot.org (saddlebred site) and they in their forum have a specific section for horse rescues. I was browsing the link to horse rescues and came across this mini mare who is in danger of going to slaughter. She is presently being offered for sale by a broker who must have purchased her at an auction. There is not much info on the site but there are a few pics of her and she looks very sweet







Not sure if anyone in the area or if the rescue would be interested in getting her out of her situation and finding a home for her subsequently.

Site is

rescue page

and then go to "broker owned horses" section

She is at the very bottom of that page and the broker is asking $500 for her and states she rides? and drives.

Thanks


----------



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2005)

danielle

something just doesnt seem right about this webpage. it says these horses for sale have nothing to do with the rescue but you have to give the rescue a 25.00 payment and you also send the price of the horse to the rescue. I just dont understand?? Also some of them for sale say bought at kill pen. Why would you buy a horse at a kill pen and then take it back to the kill pen if it doesnt sale??

Something just doesnt seem right to me here

Kay


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 26, 2005)

The site is totally legitimitate, that rescue. Many saddlebreds have been saved from that site. As I mentioned there is a group at trot.org on their forum that pool their money when a saddlebred shows up in the kill pen and they rescue and place at least in foster until someone can come forward and wants to adopt. If you read the entire site you will see that the rescue doesn't have in their care the animals that are with the broker. They are also trying to help in a way these get placed because these animals will leaving the broker's care shortly and will be put through the auction at New Holland (Pensylvania) where kill buyers are reknown for going to unfortunately.

I am calling in the morning to find out about this mare.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 27, 2005)

I do not find this site rings true either. There is NO way a Mini mare will make $500.00 at auction for slaughter so why not just go to the auction and buy her at slightly above meat price?? I've looked at the other prices too- I'm afraid I'm not "up" for the emotional blackmail bit, I have no real problem with horses being slaughtered and even eaten and I could buy a genuine animal, with papers, from a good family background for some of the prices being asked. Seems like a good little earner for the slaughter buyers, to me. Sorry Danielle!!


----------



## jdomep (Oct 27, 2005)

kaykay said:


> Also some of them for sale say bought at kill pen.Â  Why would you buy a horse at a kill pen and then take it back to the kill pen if it doesnt sale??
> 
> Something just doesnt seem right to me here
> 
> ...


Sorry to say I know this happens a lot here



I am very close to the New Holland Auction and I have known people to do this...it is VERY sad! Last year a neighbor went to NH bought a horse from kill pen for $400 "dead broke" brought him home and he was "insane" - the next week they took him back - the stupid people tried to ride him right when he got to their farm



I would have been "insane" too. Poor guy.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't understand what you dont' understand!

The main site is a rescue site and run by a registered rescue. On their site on the left hand side they list the types of horses, ponies, heavies, etc. Then their is a link to "broker owned horses" that is where this mare is at the moment, with a broker who more than likely purchased her at an auction hoping to make some money, I am sure he/she paid less for the animal. So the animal is up for sale, as stated and if not sold shortly is going back to auction at New Holland WHERE MANY KILLER BUYERS ARE. So I am afraid I don't understand what you don't understand. This mare needs help. Unfortunately I am in Ontario (Canada) but I am calling there this morning to find out more and when this mare is scheduled to go to New Holland auction if she doesn't find a home before that. I just thought that perhaps the rescue here might know of someone in that area who might be interested or who would at least go to the auction if this mare is heading there very soon so that she doesn't go to the killers!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 27, 2005)

Danielle

I wasnt trying to upset you!!! I sent an email but have not received a reply. Im just very careful as the money donated to CMHR is donated by all of our members and I feel responsible to always spend it wisely. So i always check EVERYTHING out. It just seemed odd to me that you have to pay the rescue here 25.00 and then send the additional 500 to the rescue not the broker. So i guess the rescue sends the 500 on to the broker and keeps the 25.00 for listing the horse on their site??

the other thing i thought was odd was that a BROKER would buy at a kill auction with the idea of resale (nothing wrong with that!) but then would say they would take the horse back to the kill barn if not sold. Theres no way they are going to make a profit doing that. And the brokers i know are all about profit. Its not like the above post where an indivual buys one and then cant handle the horse and takes it back.

Im not saying this is not a legitimate rescue!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 27, 2005)

I have contacted the rescue and asked them some questions and requested they contact the broker for me to find out the age of the mare, is she registered, where exactly she is and what date she is being brought to auction at New Holland if not sold and by what date. If she is scheduled to go to auction SOON is there anyone in that area that could go to the auction and bid on her for me if need be. I truly don't want to see her go to a killer buyer.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 27, 2005)

Kaykay I don't think the broker bought at a kill auction. This broker more than likely goes around at auctions as well and probably bought this mare there for very low money and is now trying to make some money. I am assuming he turns these horses over at a fast pace and if he can't sell them he then takes them to New Holland. That is what I am assuming is going on.

I am only proposing that perhaps someone could be available to ensure that IF she goes to New Holland that I or the rescue can intercept her from going into the hands of the kill buyer at that sale. I am assuming we could probably get her for $250 or very close to that at the auction.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 27, 2005)

danielle

ill be without a computer after today. can you check in with gini acton on this?? Im having her check to see who we have in the area. heres her email

[email protected]

thanks!

Kay


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Kay, will do.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Kay, will do.


----------



## Ms THE (Oct 27, 2005)

I am in Pa, find out where this mini is. I know that $500 is alot, they aren't going to get more than a couple hundred if that at New Holland. Big horses are going for a couple hundred right now.


----------



## Gini (Oct 27, 2005)

Dannielle..

My home phone # is 520-825-8086. I am looking to find someone in that area

that could go see about her. If you could call me or pm me your phone #

I could call you lets see what we can do about getting her.

Gini


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 27, 2005)

Gini, I just sent you an email with information, and phone number, fax number


----------



## Gini (Oct 27, 2005)

Danielle...

You've got mail


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 27, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! THANKS TO CMHR this mare is being "sprung"











Kay, Gini (Virginia) and all others in your organization THANK YOU. As I already said to Virginia, I think I got an hours sleep last night because the face of this mare kept popping up in my head. Can't explain it but it's like I was hearing her say "someone help me please".

Angels, you are all angels!!!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 28, 2005)

danielle

her face kept coming back to me too. such a sweet looking mare. thank you for letting us know


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 29, 2005)

Any updates on this mare? Has she been picked-up yet and if so is she going to a permanent home or will she be up for adoption? I can't get her out of my mind!!!

I am keeping my eye also on a black pony mare on that site. Think my grandaughter would like a leadline pony for Christmas????



Checking out shipping rates at this point to see. My husband is going to shoot me, ROFL, too bad.


----------



## virginia (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Danielle

I'll be picking the mare up after work tomorrow (Sun). Christy said she'd be happy to hold her till then for me. We won't arrive bak at my place until midnight so I'll post details on Monday. Looks like I'll be fostering her till we can find an adoptive home for her. Are you interested??? LOL

Ginny StP


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 29, 2005)

Wonderful




and yes I would be interested!!!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Oct 29, 2005)

Ahhh I feel a love story in the making!


----------



## Kathy2m (Oct 30, 2005)

Bless you all!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 31, 2005)

Anxiously awaiting to hear


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 31, 2005)

Virginia, I see you are in this thread so will wait to see what you post


----------

